# Help with Aging Dog Smell



## candrew (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello. About 2 years ago I joined this site when one of our two German Shephards (Kai) was on his last legs. We thought he would have to be put down within weeks as his legs were so bad. I'm happy to say that two years later and after all your help he is still with us. His legs are getting bad again but he contines to manage. We now have a problem with the smell from his coat (specifically back end). We have tried dry shampoos and foam and none seem to work. Cover odor for a while but don't really eliminate. Does anyone have any thoughts?

Hope I did the post right?

Thanks Claire


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Maybe coconut oil on his food and brushing daily if you're sure it's just his coat and not another cause, like anal glands


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

What is the smell from? Do his anal glands need to be taken care of?


----------



## candrew (Sep 7, 2010)

He's had his anal glands looked at and cleaned out as that's what we all thought. I'll give the cocunut oil a try.

Thanks Claire


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The smell must be coming from somewhere. Have you looked at his skin in that area? Perhaps he has a skin infection?


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

He may not be cleaning himself after BMs if he is stiff in the hips. You may need to wipe him with baby wipes after going potty or do a spot bath with a pan of water regularly. Keep the fur short around his anal area to make for easier cleaning.


----------



## candrew (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I was also wondering if it had anything to do with him sweating? He's a very large dog with very thick long hair and he does get brushed on a daily basis. I don't think he's unclean as that is something we check as that's what we thought.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Dogs don't sweat.
What is he eating, sometimes diet can create a funky smell. You can rub him down with apple cider vinegar and put some in his water too, but finding the reason for the smell would be best.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

My older shepherd also doesn't smell as good as she used to. Part of it I think was from an incontinence issue. She would accidentally urinate while laying down. However, I also think when cells stop regenerating due to old age, it adds to the problem too. Most likely, we won't smell as good as we used to when we are seniors either. Not much you can do about it except love them anyway, smell and all!


----------



## candrew (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks and I will look into the apple cider vinegar. Just as an FYI dogs actually do have the ability to sweat but it's through the pads of their feet although the main way they cool down is through panting. But they don't sweat through the skin as they don't have sweat glands which I actually did not realize. I did a bit of research as I was surprised by the answer.

Not only did I get some great advice but I learnt something today.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Curious what the smell is like? My girl gets yeasty very very easily and the only "cure" was a prey model raw diet. I had to feed her kibble for a couple of days this past week and she smells AWFUL from it! Have you done a skin check on him? Run your hands through and make sure there are no infections under the coat?

Zoey gets a really "musty, doggy, something really gross smell to her. She also will get kind of greasy under her coat, more specifically on her back end. Shampoo's help for a day but then the smell comes back if I don't get her back onto her raw food. With age it seems that she has lost the ability to tolerate anything other than animal products. Even regular treats will set her off because of the flours, potatoes, soy, barley, oatmeal whatever in them. The only thing she can have is muscle meat, organ meat, bone and for treats she gets homemade meat jerky or freeze dried liver. Might be worth looking into a diet change?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Good questions on the smell. 

Staph can hide down under in those thick coats. I had a GSD that I would take to the groomer every couple of months - she had GSD Pyoderma - and it helped so much. 

I would bring Earth Bath shampoo and she'd get washed in that after a thorough brushing - better than I could ever do. I recently bought Buddy Bath for my dogs and liked that too. (I think that's the name) Anyway, she loved those grooming sessions and pranced around after she was done.


----------



## candrew (Sep 7, 2010)

This is what Kai smells like - Zoey gets a really "musty, doggy, something really gross smell to her. She also will get kind of greasy under her coat, more specifically on her back end. Shampoo's help for a day but then the smell comes back 

He only eats dry dog food and one chicken breast for dinner (really good healthy dry food which he's been on since he turned 7/8 years old) he also gets a bowl of greek yogurt in the morning and he loves to have at least 1 large carrot a day (great teeth). He gets one denta stick before bed. 

Hes eaten the same food for years the only difference is the Glucosamine we have him on for his legs but he's been on this for 2 years although we have upped the dose slightly (after speaking to the vet) as his leggs have started to give out again.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would wonder about possibly some kind of allergy issue?
What kind of food is he eating?
What type of glucosamine (is there anything added to it, or flavoring?)

Is he licking himself more than usual or anything? Saliva can leave an odor if they are licking a lot.


----------

